# D&D Player looking for group in sheffield (UK)



## Darkness1987 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey,
I live in sheffield and am looking for a group of people with which to play some D&D. Preferably I'd rather join an already established group as that way I know that it will become a regular thing instead of a once off, however I'm up for a new game if other people want one.
Here's a little about me:
I'm 23, name Andy and work in sales, but don't worry people call me wanting to buy so I won't try and sell you anything .
I played D&D for a few years with some mate where I used to live but then moved away (as I have a habit of doing! This is my attempt to "settle down" >.<)
My character will be evil, most likely a necromancer and definately insane. That's not to say he will kill indiscriminantly, it's just that he's a little...unstable at times and is the type of person that when you make a joke about them you're never sure if they'll laugh or try and kill you...though with such a creepy laugh you're not entirely sure which you WANT him to do either!
My game style is very open minded and I have a very good imagination (I also write fantasy novels in my spare time) so will need a DM who is open to new ideas and a firm grasp of the game mechanics so that they can not only understand what I'm trying to do, but also think of ways that I can achive it and the prerequasites they'd want me to achive.

Beyond that I live near crookes and don't drive yet so the nearer the better, however I have unlimited travel in south yorkshire and my own place if people want to meet up at mine.

Any other questions please ask


----------



## stevesj2 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am also looking for a DnD game. DnD 3.5 though. If you find a game I would like to join in. I live in Rotherham, but, I can drive to Sheffield. I been playing the game since 1984 and open to just about anything. I am from America and have been living here in the UK since 2007. Which was also the last time I played DnD. So, I am itching for a game. If need be I might be able to get my step-son(20) and his mate to learn the game and join in. I know they have had an interest in the game at one time. That would make 4 people so far. Enough to start a game if a DM is willing to start a game with us.


----------



## Darkness1987 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice one. All we need is a DM then and I'll order my books 
What classes are you lot thinking of being as I'm planning on being?


----------

